# GBAtemp Quiz #3 Open!



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

*GBAtemp Quiz #3 Open!*
Win 1 of 30 iTouchDS Flashcarts!
*iTouchDS Give-away Quiz*
*Win 1 of 30 ITouchDS Flashcarts!*






*UPDATE:* it would appear that some of the answers weren't properly checked by our question writers. As we've already stated in the rules, we will be reviewing all the questions at the end of the competition. If we do deem some of the questions invalid, we will simply discard them (ie. not take them into consideration when calculating the results). Thanks for your understanding!


We're proud to announce the 3rd GBAtemp Quiz!
If you didn't already know, we have 30 ItouchDS kits up for grabs!  All you need to do is answer the 25 multiple choice GBA related questions.

Quiz entries will be accepted for *2 full weeks starting now*, so the closing date is 30th July 2008. There is *NO time limit *once you start the quiz and there is _no_ higher chance of winning the faster you enter, so please feel free to take your time before you complete the quiz and submit - as you can only do it once!

Once the competition closes we will count how many completely correct submissions there are - if there are less than 30, then those who completed it correctly and those with the nearest amount of correct answers (randomisation will be in place if there are too many to make the number of winners up to 30) will be chosen as the winners, if there are exactly 30 correct entries; then those 30 members win, if there are _more _than 30 correct entries than all names will be randomly shuffled and 30 names will be picked from the results at random.
In order to preserve your chances of winning, we'd like to ask you not to reveal the quiz answers if you know them. We will be applying a strict policy regarding cheaters & 'question sharers'.

We hope you enjoy taking the quiz and wish you the best of luck! We'd also like to thank the *iTouch/M3 Team* for offering these prizes to our community. 




Spoiler: Competition Rules



*Rules:*
One Entry per person, forum account required, open to the following member groups: Newcomers, Members, IRC Staff, Magazine Staff, Podcast Crew.
There is no time limit before the competition end-date or once you start, so take your time.
Only one entry per IP address and household. IP addresses will be checked for multiple entries.
You must complete all questions and ensure the form submits correctly. Confirmation will be given.
The competition ends 30th july 2008 (GMT).
The answers to the questions have been double or triple checked, but if there still happens to be errors, we will discard the question from the final results.
*Prizes:*
There are 30 ITouchDS' complete in original packaging with micro SD card reader up for grabs. No micro SD memory card is included.
No prize substitutes.
No cash alternative.
No return of prizes.
Prizes will be shipped free to most countries. Customs charge (if applicable) must be paid for by recipient.
*Judging:*
If only 30 people get the answers right then they win. If >30 get the answers right then we pick from the 30 at random. If


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 16, 2008)

Shit! "GBA-related questions"


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! I love taking these!


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think I did well.
Last quiz i used the internet to find stuff out,and i still did bad,this time i used my knowledge(which i doubt is smarter than the internet)

Ah well,just a bit of fun,eh?


----------



## test84 (Jul 16, 2008)

some questions are not possible to find via internet, like first GBA cart whom got reviewed.
some of questions are so hard and you have to be a member from 02 to answer 'em.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 16, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Shit! "GBA-related questions"



That's exactly what i though.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 16, 2008)

i was actually waiting for this but the chances to win are slim but hey, it's worth a shot


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

I will try my best.


----------



## Jax (Jul 16, 2008)

WOO!

Here it goes!


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> some questions are not possible to find via internet, like first GBA cart whom got reviewed.
> some of questions are so hard and you have to be a member from 02 to answer 'em.



well if they're impossible to answer, it doesn't matter.
It means everyone will have gotten the questions wrong and you will have the same chances as everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also thanks to chuck and prime' for you-know-what.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn.. this one is a lot harder than the previous >_>


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2008)

Good quiz, not too hard, not too easy.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> test84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you bastard!


----------



## Mr.Guy (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously? Question 4? F***.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

BTW: HERE COMES THE N00BS.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2008)

Who should you contact if you see something wrong in the quiz?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> BTW: HERE COMES THE N00BS.
> That's me I guess. =P
> 
> QUOTE(Minox_IX @ Jul 17 2008, 03:14 AM) Who should you contact if you see something wrong in the quiz?



I noticed one of the questions is wrong too. =\


----------



## Jax (Jul 16, 2008)

I think something's wrong with question 7...


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 16, 2008)

Well the person who made this quiz has a different definition of peripheral to the one I do, I notice that straight away.


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

Yey i just finshed, it was a good set of questions.



			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Who should you contact if you see something wrong in the quiz?



Costello.


----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I think something's wrong with question 7...


So you also noticed that...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

No. 7? What was that one about?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 16, 2008)

7. How many colours are available in the GBA colour palette?
65,535
58,680
48,535
32,680


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 16, 2008)

Questions from when I barely knew what the "Scene" was... ;(


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

That isn't hard.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2008)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> 7. How many colours are available in the GBA colour palette?
> 65,535
> 58,680
> 48,535
> 32,680


Yeah there is something wrong. I answered to the closest one, so I hope I still get it.


----------



## lukereeve (Jul 16, 2008)

Fairly easy I thought, not guaranteeing Im 100% but I feel I did well. Questions 7 seemed a tad inaccurate and Question 1..... peripheral? Really?


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

And try not to use Wikipedia... or check the "History" page first to see if there was an vandalism...


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay! Done. I'm pretty sure I got at least 5 wrong. =\


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> jgu1994 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I did the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope I'wll win one.
I never obtained a free card before :S


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 16, 2008)

There were a lot of trick questions, but I saw them all! I hope.

Also there is a typo I noticed...

I hope question 7 is thrown out too.


----------



## enarky (Jul 16, 2008)

For all I'm concerned it/they/whatever used peripheral/s. Didn't work with my flashcart out of the box, so there has to be some external component. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually the first quiz I'm taking part here, couldn't resist the GBA questions. I'm wondering how I did. Will we get noticed on how many questions we have answered right?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 16, 2008)

I really don't need a slot-1 card since I'm happy with what I have, but why not?


----------



## Defiance (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 16, 2008)

The last few questions are a bit hard. Especially #25. True pirates know this...

I hope I win this. *crosses fingers for 14 days*


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 16, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> (snip)



Not to get to specific for fear of giving hints (And I doubt there's ever been set down a hard and fast definition of what a console peripheral is, seeing as the definitions for computer peripherals are murky as they are)  but I'd consider 'peripheral' to be essentially the opposite of 'integral'.  Yoshi's Safari was played with the Super Scope peripheral, but StarFox didn't use a SuperFX peripheral.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 16, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Not to get to specific for fear of giving hints, but I'd consider 'peripheral' to be essentially the opposite of 'integral'.  Yoshi's Safari was played with the Super Scope peripheral, but StarFox didn't use a SuperFX peripheral.



sorry to say but bluestar is correct. question one should be tossed out on account that based on it's current wording, it is incorrect.

the definition of peripheral from merriam-webster is (as it applies here):
auxiliary, supplementary ; also : of or relating to computer peripherals

that would be something *in addition* to the game cartridge itself.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, that test was hard...  Question 41 really got me.


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 16, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be my definition.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

For the Golden Sun 2 question... Can it still be the same game but it was called something else in another country? Does the game HAVE to be called "Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age" or can it be in another language(Translated?)? Which region of the game is it asking for? (J) (U) (E)? I'm not sure how to ask this question. This is a tricky one.


----------



## DaDAM (Jul 16, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> For the Golden Sun 2 question... Can it still be the same game but it was called something else in another country? Does the game HAVE to be called "Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age" or can it be in another language(Translated?)? I'm not sure how to ask this question. This is a tricky one.



Well they didn't specify so i just assumed that it could be another country.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I did decent, if not good. I hope I win a cart


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

VANDALISM ALERT: E-Reader @ en.wikipedia.org
IP ADDRESS: 82.240.19.21 on en.wikipedia.org changed the E-Reader wiki page just today changing the original one which was dated July 6th. He changed the developer company name... I'm not sure if it was changed to the wrong answer or not, but be careful!

Here we go again...


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 16, 2008)

XD
what a guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## kladen (Jul 16, 2008)

Good quiz. Lost of fun.


Although still not sure about question #20 and #25


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2008)

Does this quiz allow redoes? I just realized I messed up on one of the questions :s


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn, that was too hard for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know SOMETING about the GBA scene...
But not that much


----------



## Pikachu025 (Jul 16, 2008)

There isn't even a "Golden Sun *2*: The Lost Age", nowhere in the official title you will find a 2 of some sort.


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2008)

I take this back: *Question 7 does have the correct answer listed, but with a very small typo. (Off by one.)*


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Does this quiz allow redoes? I just realized I messed up on one of the questions :s


unfortuantely not


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

Just now, I found someone asking for the answer to one of the questions on Yahoo! Answers.


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2008)

Also, you are all right about question 1..peripheral is the wrong word - we'll fix that up too.

Good luck on the quiz, all!


----------



## kirby145 (Jul 16, 2008)

lol someone asked question on yahoo answers


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 16, 2008)

this quiz appears to have been rushed out a bit too fast. there were a lot of typos, poorly worded questions as well as questions with no correct answers.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> There isn't even a "Golden Sun *2*: The Lost Age", nowhere in the official title you will find a 2 of some sort.


I just noticed that there is no 2 on the box art, but in the release lists, they add the 2 to all of the games that were the sequel to the first.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curse that video question >.>


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like someone is editing the Wikipedia articles, AGAIN.  Oh you 82.24.19.21.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...;action=history

*
This information provided in this post was taken from a public source which is readily available to any party.  Therefore, no private identities have been compromised.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I just noticed that scandalous wikipedia edit myself.

So I decided to actually revert it, it's not fair that people get the wrong information because of people trying to rig this.

People, if you're going to use Wikipedia, check the HISTORY of all the pages, got it?

Edit: I can also see someone using Yahoo answers to try and solve question 7, silly.


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> this quiz appears to have been rushed out a bit too fast. there were a lot of typos, poorly worded questions as well as questions with no correct answers.



That's a little harsh!

The correct answer to question 7 is off by *one*. Until it's corrected, those that know the right answer will still get it right.

Question 1 does need the wording fixed, and the last question shouldn't say Golden Sun 2. However, the wording still won't prevent you from selecting the correct answers.

However, that doesn't make 'a lot'.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deliberately guessed question 7 because I didn't find any of the options suitable.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I agree about question 1.
Wario Ware Touched does NOT require a peripheral to play, it just has a differently shaped cartridge with something extra in it.

I guess it is a peripheral, but it's hard to say it's required when it's the physical cartridge.


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I deliberately guessed question 7 because I didn't find any of the options suitable.



I'd give you a hint, but it would give it away! If you guessed, then you didn't know the correct answer, so don't worry.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Eon-Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I didn't guess to be honest. x_x Even if I had guessed, it would've been because none of the answers seemed correct.

Bah, I don't care about this quiz anymore. =P
All the small errors are bugging me.


----------



## belzilep (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for editing question 24. That Music player was too close to a sound test for me...

But for #25, you still intend to keep "Eura*is*a"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That, and the (U) (J) matter. Depends of the strict name of the ROM or not.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 16, 2008)

Just finished the quiz, just had problems with the first gba review, as I wasn't here then. I'm pretty sure I chose the right one


----------



## pkprostudio (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree that the last question should specify if the (J) title is included or not. And I probably missed #7


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

belzilep said:
			
		

> Thanks for editing question 24. That Music player was too close to a sound test for me...
> 
> But for #25, you still intend to keep "Eura*is*a"?
> 
> ...


According to my rom site, there is no Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age.
There is Golden Sun: The Lost Age, and Golden Sun 2.
SO WHICH IS IT? You guys asking for the first to dump the japanese or american rom?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2008)

I started the quiz but don't have time to finish. Can I back out and still be able to re-enter?

I also want to take it later when everything is corrected.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 16, 2008)

i think gbatemp edits wikipedia before this so that you think youve got the right answer but you dont


----------



## belzilep (Jul 16, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I started the quiz but don't have time to finish. Can I back out and still be able to re-enter?
> 
> I also want to take it later when everything is corrected.



If you didn't click the "submit answers" button, there is no problem.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> i think gbatemp edits wikipedia before this so that you think youve got the right answer but you dont


I pretty sure that's a violation of Wikipedia's editing rules though.


----------



## solange82200 (Jul 16, 2008)

They dont edit things in Wiki, they specifically are against that. They suspended a guy on the last quiz for doing that, I doubt they would do it themselves. They are all about making the members happy, they are very fair and that is why I love gbatemp


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2008)

This one was alright, I was really confused on #7 I couldn't find anything.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 16, 2008)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obvious from last time that people are going to mess around with Wikipedia so they have a better chance of winning.

It's simple, all you have to do is check the History tab at the top, and look at a safe date.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 16, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> belzilep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is. That's why there's a revert/undo button on the history button I suppose.


----------



## Drkirby (Jul 16, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> i think gbatemp edits wikipedia before this so that you think youve got the right answer but you dont


No, someone did that on the last quiz though.

Also, to be safe, I used wikipedia pages from last year (In fact, that was really helpful with one, which the current page isn't as clear)

I hope I got everything right, some of the stuff had bad wording.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 16, 2008)

So is there a place to go and check for what the questions were? I finished the quiz, and i have figured out what question numbers people are talking about w/ my horrible memory... but still, i'm curious about the old questions.

And it is DEFINITELY not going to be used to change Wiki's. Ever!
(hmm... maybe i shouldn't joke like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Really though, can i see the old questions? (i want to take em home to Wife®... the last quiz she was very interested in testing her knowledge)


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

wow i can't belive some people thought it was hard.

Wikipedia + wikipedia history Page + Google + common sense = win.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## belzilep (Jul 16, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So is there a place to go and check for what the questions were? I finished the quiz, and i have figured out what question numbers people are talking about w/ my horrible memory... but still, i'm curious about the old questions.
> 
> And it is DEFINITELY not going to be used to change Wiki's. Ever!
> (hmm... maybe i shouldn't joke like this
> ...



Edit by lilsypha: Wrapped in spoiler tag so people don't have to scroll past all that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, I was looking for the tag!

I think you can't until the results have been posted, so I'll just copy the contents. Mind you, this is the latest edit (07/16/2008 20:37 GMT), not the first one.



Spoiler



1. Which of these games required a peripheral in order to play?
WarioWare Twisted
Yoshi Topsy-Turvy
Both of them

2. What is the GBA's screen resolution?
220x140
320x240
240x160
260x180

3. Which of these coders was behind the popular PocketNES, Goomba & SNESAdvance emulators for GBA?
emu_kidid
flubba
DarkFader
dadycool

4. When was the GBA released in the People's Republic of China?
April 16th, 2004
June 8th, 2004
July 25th, 2003
November 7th, 2002

5. How many GBA's can be connected together using the GBA Communication Cable?
2
4
6
8

6. What company developed the eReader card scanning technology?
Nintendo
Fujitsu
Samsung
Olympus Optical

7. How many colours are available in the GBA colour palette?
65,535
58,680
48,535
32,680

8. Name the popular modification that brightened up the original GBA screen before the SP model was released?
Moonlight
Sun-GBA
Afterburner
SolarStrip

9. What was the first GBA flash cart that GBAtemp ever reviewed?
Flash2Advance 256Mbit
X-ROM 512Mbit
Visoly 128Mbit
EZ Flash 128Mbit

10. Name the official adapter that allowed playback of MPEG-4 movies on the GBA:
GBA Movie Player
Play-Yan
e-Reader
CineGBA

11. In which GBA Castlevania would you see a 'Nathan Graves'?
Harmony of Dissonance
Circle of the Moon
Portrait of Ruin
Aria of Sorrow

12. Who developed the classic RPG series 'Golden Sun'?
Nintendo
Camelot
Square-Enix
THQ

13. What is the name of the fictional world where Final Fantasy Tactics Advance takes place?
Sparta
Zanarkand
The Lifestream
Ivalice

14. How many copies did a game have to sell before making it into Nintendo's "Player's Choice" program?
1,000,000
500,000
400,000
250,000

15. Mario Kart Advance was the first Mario Kart game not to be developed by Nintendo EAD. Who was the developer?
Retro Studios
Intelligent Systems
Sega
Q-Games

16. Which planet does Samus Aran visit in Metroid Fusion?
Zebes
SR-388
Phazon
Norion

17. In Game & Watch Gallery 4, only six games are available to play when you first insert the cartridge. How many games are contained on the cartridge in total?
10 (4 Unlockable)
15 (9 Unlockable)
20 (14 Unlockable)
25 (19 Unlockable)

18. Which GBA Zelda title was released in Europe before it was released in North America?
A Link To The Past
4 Sword Adventures
Phantom Hourglass
The Minish Cap

19. Who is the main villain in Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga?
Cackletta
Bowser
King Boo
Wario

20. In WarioWare: Twisted!, Wario breaks his GBA. What does Dr. Crygor replace it with?
A Sponge
A Clock
The Gravitator
The Poltergust 3000

21. What major feature was left out of Namco Museum Advance?
High Score Saving
2 Player
4 Player Link Up
Sound Effects (SFX)

22. According to Nintendo, which combination of games became the GBA's all time best sellers, with 13 million copies sold?
Mega Man Battle Network 4: Blue Moon & Red Sun
Pokemon: Ruby & Sapphire
Super Mario Advance 1,2,3 & 4
Metroid Fusion & Zero Mission

23. Name the GBA Sonic title where Amy Rose is playable in 2D for the first time?
Sonic Advance
Sonic Advance 2
Sonic Advance 3
Sonic Battle

24. Which of the following was an unlockable bonus in Metroid: Zero Mission?
Metroid NES
Zero Suit Samus
Trophy Room

25. Which group were first to dump Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age?
Megaroms
Mugs
Euraisa
Mode7


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2008)

I've requested that a few wording changes be made, and that #7 is corrected. Sit tight folks, when someone with the editing ability comes along, it'll be done. Sorry for the inconvenience, and thanks for your patience!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 16, 2008)

I just took the quiz, I hope I win


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck to you all, even though I hope you all, minus 29 lose.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 16, 2008)

Wikipedia just got less accurate. Here comes all the wiki editing noobs. Anyways good luck everyone, thanks gbatemp.net and staff.


----------



## garet12 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well i tried my luck. I hope I have at least all answers right


----------



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys, take your time!
You've got plenty of time to submit your quiz answers, so make sure to double, if not triple, check your answers! 

Good luck with you all


----------



## D-Trogh (Jul 16, 2008)

Uff.. I probably made some mistakes, I think it was pretty hard.
Especially with those stupid errors in the questions and answers - -'

But, I hope I'll win one =P


----------



## Zaiga (Jul 16, 2008)

This quiz was hard... But it was fun to do atleast.


----------



## asuri (Jul 16, 2008)

lmao someone asked the answer for one of these questions on yahoo


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

I used 3 sites for this Quiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Google
-Gbatemp
-Wikipedia

And I found all (I hope) the correct answers


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 16, 2008)

i didn't use any sources. I just tried my best off prior knowledge...


Don't think I did so well


----------



## Anakir (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome. It started. Although I hardly play GBA, I'll try it and see how it goes.


----------



## link459 (Jul 16, 2008)

#5 confuses me, does it mean total with multiple cables or just a singular (one) cable?


----------



## 94dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm done, just going to wait a bit for clarification on #s 5, 7, and 25, if there is going to be any.

If not, I'll submit last minute.


----------



## asuri (Jul 16, 2008)

last was tricky had to change my answer for the posibilities of who dumped it first


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 16, 2008)

That last one through me for a loop as well.


----------



## xpestilencex (Jul 16, 2008)

The quiz wasn't that hard. Some of the questions are tricky, you'll need to use other resources in order to answer some of them. 

good luck.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 16, 2008)

There are a few questions that are indeed poorly worded or a little vague.

Question 5 as mentioned above simply states "How many GBA's can be connected together using the GBA Communication Cable?". Is it a single cable only or the maximum amount of handhelds that can be connected and work with multiple cables? This question isn't necessarily poorly worded but it does seem vague. At the same time it could mean exactly as it is written; assuming a single cable. But whoever wrote it may have intended otherwise.

Question 1. I agree with everyone that a built-in cartridge component is not a peripheral. That's like suggesting that the ability to save in The Legend of Zelda on the NES was granted by a peripheral.

Question 7 I like. I see a correct answer there. Think very hard about what is being asked.

EDIT: Fixed up some poorly worded areas in my post. Hypocrite ftw!


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jul 16, 2008)

That one was much easier than the last one, imo, I knew most of the answers because the GBA is my favorite.  I only needed to look up a few (like the release group of Golden Sun)


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 16, 2008)

Surely that question about warioware and yoshi was worded wrong?

Well thats another quiz i failed, wont stop me entering tough.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 16, 2008)

hmmm someone has edited the wiki page for GBA today...hmmm
grr

btw, are they gonna fix the quiz?


----------



## pikadogg (Jul 17, 2008)

i hope i win!!! it was pretty hard, but im confident. XD hope i win!


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

can any admin clarify this 

What company developed the eReader card scanning technology?

does it mean the actual reader, or does it mean the technology or software that scan and read data embedded on each e-Reader card


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

let me win gbatemp


Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2008)

I find the 9th question to be tricky... 
I know where to find the answer on this page... but I remember earlier reviews which aren't here anymore... :S that feels kind of weird...


----------



## go185 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow I was surprised, I knew the answer the ereader question without having to look up anything.

(Is an e-reader fanboy)


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> (Is an e-reader fanboy)


Does that even exist? lol That thing died out so quick that it made me really really sad. 

PS: I'm not an  E reader hater. *I ACTUALLY OWN ONE AND USED TO LIKE IT.* egad!!


----------



## go185 (Jul 17, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just find it really really neat!  I have every NES game that they released and like 5 Air Hockey-E cards and a Kirby Slide Puzzle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (as well as other random E-Cards)


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

I need a clarification, on this question
What company developed the eReader card scanning technology?

what do you mean by technology.? do you mean hardware or do you mean the technology that actually reads the card. this question is really unclear.


----------



## neonix (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn these trick questions!


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I have a bunch of those games too and I have all the pokemon e cards that had little pokemon mini games on them to collect. Ah...the good ole' days of pokemon trading cards and Gameboy Advances. I remember those days.


----------



## neonix (Jul 17, 2008)

Incidentally, I just sold my eReader with some Pokemon and Animal Crossing cards and the Kirby Puzzle card last week.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 17, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I need a clarification, on this question
> What company developed the eReader card scanning technology?
> 
> what do you mean by technology.? do you mean hardware or do you mean the technology that actually reads the card. this question is really unclear.


I would also like to know.
Do you mean the eReader itself or the technology that allows the cards to be scanned (dots on cards)... :S


----------



## The Worst (Jul 17, 2008)

easy quiz, only hard question was the first "official review" one


----------



## Rayder (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I took the quiz....did the best I could.    Winning would certainly save me the hassle of buying a newer flashcart.   Probably won't win though......


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 17, 2008)

Still no post minimum for taking the quiz?  I'll do my best so a newcomer or lurker won't win one.


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm gonna kill someone if I don't win! *Hostages the person above me*


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 17, 2008)

sweeeet! i am finally done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i hope i did good so i could give this to my cousin for his birthday. good luck everyone else.


----------



## trinest (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a crack at it - I think I did alright. Iddno.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow I know the majority of the GBA stuff, not enough DS stuff for the last quiz =D


----------



## neonix (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm feeling fairly confident that I got all the answers correct. This one felt much easier than the last quiz, even after quadruple checking each question.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 17, 2008)

You know whats funny?  I've been here for every single thing listed in this quiz and I'm not sure I got all of them right.  Heres hoping.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 17, 2008)

Ug... Just hopes this won't be like when Warm wholly sheep messed everything up.

I hope I can win, because my friend is coming up in 3 weeks....


----------



## Apex (Jul 17, 2008)

Goody-Goody Gumdrops, that was fun... Now to totally and impatiently wait for two weeks to see whether or not the totally improbable happens.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 17, 2008)

Just finished. That was one hard quiz. I played with the Game Boy Advance so long ago I can't remember a damn thing about it.

I just used Google for all the answers xD I'm pretty confident I got 3 or less wrong.

I'm sure about 90% of the entries will have all correct answers and it sure as hell doesn't hurt to enter either


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol. Instead of trying to win, I just took blind guess for all the questions.


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

We seriously need a confirmation here for question 5.  It's so vague. The last thing someone wants to get wrong is a question that is too vague and have it destroy their chance of winning. Can we get an *OFFICIAL* confirmation on Question 5 and 25 as well? From an admin like Costello or Shaun or something?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 17, 2008)

nvm, mis read the question


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> nvm, mis read the question


how is that not vague? Please elaborate.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 17, 2008)

belzilep said:
			
		

> Thanks for editing question 24. That Music player was too close to a sound test for me...
> 
> But for #25, you still intend to keep "Eura*is*a"?
> 
> ...



Regarding question 25, remove the '2' and the question is OK.  Sorry about that.
I will say it refers to the first ENGLISH release as there is no Golden Sun: The Lost Age in Japan, if we wanted to know that it would say: Ougon no Taiyou: Ushinawareshi Toki.
The group to dump it first in U,E is listed, as well as the first to dump it in Japan, but don't get confused.
I'll be good enough to tell you that to find the correct answer, the game has a secret hidden intro coded by the group who dumped it.  You'll know if you have the correct ROM by holding L&R when you boot the game...
Good luck everyone, I'm very sorry for the typos and badly worded questions and will be fixing them up/removing ones that caused everyone problems shortly.
At the end of the quiz we will look to see which questions will not count.  TBH the whole point in having 25>20 was exactly for incase stuff like this happened, we can remove up to 5 if needed.

[-EDIT-]

Regarding question 5 - it is the MOST possible GBAs that can be connected together to play games.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2008)

But there is no such thing as "Golden Sun 2" :\ 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Sun:_The_Lost_Age

So I voted for the Japanese release group.


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> belzilep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for that VERY CRUCIAL piece of information.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok I was right then about that question then


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

its like you click the sumbit button becuase you feel confident but then you read the comments and your like can i recheck them


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> its like you click the sumbit button becuase you feel confident but then you read the comments and your like can i recheck them


I wouldn't submit my answers till later until EVERYTHING has been COMPLETELY cleared up.


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 17, 2008)

Even with all the errors, I am incredibly confident that I have the correct answers. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 17, 2008)

Now WAIT a second.

Did you guys actually disable searching of "Golden Sun" on the GBA release list here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: No, screw that.
It's just a crappy search engine, it doesn't let you search if one of the words used is 3 characters, like "Sun".

Anyhow, thanks for the clarification, you guys want the first ENGLISH release, I know who it is now.
With all the clarification made in this topic, I'm now confident in submitting my answers.

You know, this time of year is holiday season, what if someone wins whilst they're on holiday?
Will you wait for the winners to respond, or pass the prize onto the next person?


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> You know, this time of year is holiday season, what if someone wins whilst they're on holiday?
> Will you wait for the winners to respond, or pass the prize onto the next person?


I believe all the winners have a month to respond to get their prizes.

Man, I really need to get a life if I know the prize policy without ever even winning anything on GBATemp. Wow.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 17, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, no way, you only have like 3 posts a day.
You have plenty of life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually going on holiday on the 25th, and it's pretty unlikely I'll get any internet access during then, good to know I can check up later if I get lucky.


----------



## D-Trogh (Jul 17, 2008)

Ufff... I wish I could participate again, as on some answers I answered wrong, because the question wasn't clear - -'
Question 5, about that linker.. it was the OFFICIAL Communication cable, right? So I don't think what was said a few pages back is correct..
Anyway, I'm 100% sure I won't win an iTouch, but meh.. it was fun.


----------



## papyrus (Jul 17, 2008)

Im sooo confused with question no. 6!! Hope i got it right.


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 17, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> belzilep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately, this information comes too late for anyone who's already submitted their entries. the question should have clearly stated english release in the way that it was phrased. the people taking the quiz shouldn't have to assume, especially considering that other (jp) releases have been listed with their english name counterparts.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 17, 2008)

So do we get to re-take the quiz after all the changes are made? (KIDDING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

As for people talking about the "peripherals" question, i think its valid. I mean, we are on a "back-ups" board. If you get the backup for a game, is it playable as a backup? No, it has an addon (albeit, part of the cart, but still a peripheral needed for the game) that is not a part of the programming.

Common sense people!

And thanks, mods/crew for throwing these together. If i win or not, it's still fun for a lil knowledge test.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 17, 2008)

Pfft. That edit attempt on Wikipedia was pathetic, even moreso cause the moron got the edit place wrong, since it's the READING TECHNOLOGY DEVELOPER that is in question not the e-reader developer itself. I'm a lil confused about the first GBA flashcart reviewed since I've not been around for that long. With a few tricks such as elimination and the Internet at my disposal it shouldn't be nearly as hard as cheating on my college exams. XD

EDIT: Quiz submitted, now back to stalking DealExtreme CycloDS progress.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

I think the scanning technology is talking about a technology not a physical device.


----------



## kallekall (Jul 17, 2008)

O no! I know I answered a question wrong... I realized it the second I pressed submit... Why can't I change my answer?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 17, 2008)

If you could change your answer we would have no losers and no point in even making a quiz.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 17, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I need a clarification, on this question
> What company developed the eReader card scanning technology?
> 
> what do you mean by technology.? do you mean hardware or do you mean the technology that actually reads the card. this question is really unclear.


If you had e-Reader,  you not need any clarification, because on box it is clearly stated.


----------



## Spaceman016 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for the quiz it was fun.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

still the company that made the ereader didn't invent optical scanning technology and the encryption code.


----------



## frostfire (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope I win this time. Probably I won't heh.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 17, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> still the company that made the ereader didn't invent optical scanning technology and the encryption code.


It is obvious that you NOT have e-Reader and never had.


----------



## Helmut (Jul 17, 2008)

Watch out ! Some people found fun to modify wikipedia GBA's page with false information ! That's really child-play and an infraction to wikipedia's rules. I corrected it back.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 17, 2008)

zabikt said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the e-reader even come out in Canada?
It sure as hell didn't in Europe.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyways I think I know the answer, it's asking for technology not device.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 17, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Anyways I think I know the answer, it's asking for technology not device.


But on device it is CLEARLY written.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the eReader article all they tried to change?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

The question is asking for scanning technology not device, so the wikipedia edited doesn't really matter.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 17, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Is the eReader article all they tried to change?


Yes, but also GBA article.


----------



## Minox (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm just not gonna believe anything written in any article after the 15th of July.


----------



## asuri (Jul 17, 2008)

Helmut said:
			
		

> Watch out ! Some people found fun to modify wikipedia GBA's page with false information ! That's really child-play and an infraction to wikipedia's rules. I corrected it back.




was the thing on gbatemp about the first review fake?


----------



## neonix (Jul 17, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These quizzes screw people over the same way game and computer companies do to early adopters. "The early bird get the worm" doesn't even apply anymore.

*GBATemp has to disallow discussion about the questions entirely and not edit the quiz or release any info/hints after it is are up.*

tl;dr: Read the bold stuff.


----------



## cerenade (Jul 17, 2008)

do winners get notified by pm or e-mail or something different?

not that i believe i got many q's right, but would like to know


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Helmut said:
			
		

> Watch out ! Some people found fun to modify wikipedia GBA's page with false information ! That's really child-play and an infraction to wikipedia's rules. I corrected it back.
> yer, saw it last night
> they changed release dates and such (on the right info panel)
> however, they were stupid enough to leave the info on the left alone (which was correct)
> ...


they will be posted on the front page (I dont know if you get a PM or not, havnt won  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 17, 2008)

cerenade said:
			
		

> do winners get notified by pm or e-mail or something different?


Instead of wanting to be emailed, you should just come to GBATemp everyday and post useful things(Some people spam). I don't want you to leave like the many other people who joined for a quick freebeeeeee...

Just saying... It'd be nicer if most of the people who came actually stayed. I saw a few last quiz.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, man, I didnt think people would try to cheat so badly....

It's horrible. 

Anyways, if any mod or such reads this, can I get an answer:

Me and my friend Steven both entered this quiz, but it was at a public library. 

I noticed today that the IP is checked for each participant- will this effect me in any way?

Especially since the PUBLIC library could have quite a few participants...

I'm confident I got most of them right, too.....


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

I can't figure out what they edited on the E Reader wiki page. The line about who licensed the dot code technology is still the same in the edit and in the june history of e reader. Was the cheater really that stupid and not edit the right part of the article?


----------



## Searinox (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I'm havign a bit of confusion as to the total number of colors displayable by the GBA... oh well if it doesn't go my way I'll just shove it in their face.


----------



## Akuma147 (Jul 17, 2008)

Is question 14 a trick question?  There has been a revision since a certain system came out.  There's an original number and a revised number for that certain system only and it's also called Player's Choice.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 17, 2008)

since it's a gba quiz I'm assuming it's for gba.


----------



## Helmut (Jul 17, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> I can't figure out what they edited on the E Reader wiki page. The line about who licensed the dot code technology is still the same in the edit and in the june history of e reader. Was the cheater really that stupid and not edit the right part of the article?



They added a (false) manufacturer to the e-reader. They obviously didn't noticed we were looking for scanning technology owner, not the manufacturer.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 17, 2008)

Wait, I read a bunch of stuff about Wiki edits, can someone clarify this for me?!?!?!

And like someone said before, the very last question was extremely vague... I guessed.

I already have an M3DS Real so it's not really a big deal if I lose xD but I just want to know what happened...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> Wait, I read a bunch of stuff about Wiki edits, can someone clarify this for me?!?!?!
> 
> And like someone said before, the very last question was extremely vague... I guessed.
> 
> I already have an M3DS Real so it's not really a big deal if I lose xD but I just want to know what happened...


Some people edit wikipedia so people who go to wikipedia have no chance of winning.


----------



## golden (Jul 17, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> RebelX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except they can just go to an older wiki page and get the correct answers.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm... I smell a cheat!

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/genmessag...;topic=44323571


----------



## 123noob321 (Jul 18, 2008)

I smell somebody that should edit their post before more people take up cheating.


----------



## 123noob321 (Jul 18, 2008)

EDIT: nvm, apparently it was invisible..disregard this post. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 18, 2008)

Akuma147 said:
			
		

> Is question 14 a trick question?  There has been a revision since a certain system came out.  There's an original number and a revised number for that certain system only and it's also called Player's Choice.
> QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 17 2008, 02:21 PM) since it's a gba quiz I'm assuming it's for gba.


I think I just missed one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, good luck to everyone.  Was hoping I would have a gift for a friend...


----------



## Perseid (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, that hurt my head. LOL I hope 7 and 25 are thrown out, 'cause...yeah. Everyone already covered all that, so...Good luck all.


----------



## robi (Jul 18, 2008)

I vote that I get extra points because I'm still stuck with a DS-X.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 18, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. its not a big deal. CHILLAX. TAKE A CHILL PILL. really. its for a FREE flashcart. the analogy about the grade isnt that great anymore now is it? and anyways, if you would quit being such a whiner (im assuming you answered #25 wrong, and got pissed off after seeing what thug wrote), you should take the time to think (yes, even YOU can do that...hopefully without hurting yourself) about the last competition with the quiz for the acekard 2. there was a question that was controversial and had more than one answer. and the staff _took that into consideration_ (like omg, wow, right?) and omitted that question. people who got that wrong and got the rest right were still eligible.
seriously. the staff isnt stupid and inconsiderate. they WILL cancel the controversial questions with "wrong answers."
sheesh. people's these days.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2008)

question #6 isn't clear enough. The wording and the lack of better terms is very hard to understand. They should actually let people who dont know the answers take the quiz. Because if you know the answer already, what ever you put as a question you will always think it will make sense.


----------



## cory1492 (Jul 18, 2008)

A couple questions in there are impossible to answer, especially when the given answers use bad math and don't take into account things like alpha bits.

Thanks for another quiz-away GBATemp (and sponsors, if I have to) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doubt I'd even come close to getting the answers (especially considering the above) but it sure is a good 1/2 hour entertainment trying to track down the answers and seeing just how many people are willing to either spoil wikipedia or post the quiz questions verbatim on yahoo answers and such.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 18, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> wow. its not a big deal. CHILLAX. TAKE A CHILL PILL. really. its for a FREE flashcart. the analogy about the grade isnt that great anymore now is it? and anyways, if you would quit being such a whiner (im assuming you answered #25 wrong, and got pissed off after seeing what thug wrote), you should take the time to think (yes, even YOU can do that...hopefully without hurting yourself) about the last competition with the quiz for the acekard 2. there was a question that was controversial and had more than one answer. and the staff _took that into consideration_ (like omg, wow, right?) and omitted that question. people who got that wrong and got the rest right were still eligible.
> seriously. the staff isnt stupid and inconsiderate. they WILL cancel the controversial questions with "wrong answers."
> sheesh. people's these days.


I agree:
Its a free contest if you lose sucks for you

Get over it.

Its not like you had to pay an entrance fee


----------



## neonix (Jul 18, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Akuma147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your critique. I didn't try to sound negatively. I would forfeit my entry entirely for the staff to take my suggestions into consideration.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 18, 2008)

*Like we have already stated many times, the reason for having 25 questions over 20, is so we can discard up to 5 questions if any problems occur.
#25 and a few others will 99% chance be discarded at the end of the quiz.
Anyone thats feeling hard done by because of the confusion over these few questions, don't worry, they will be removed and you will have the exact same chance as everyone else.*


----------



## Helmut (Jul 18, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> A couple questions in there are impossible to answer, especially when the given answers use bad math and don't take into account things like alpha bits.
> 
> Thanks for another quiz-away GBATemp (and sponsors, if I have to)
> 
> ...



There's no bad math, alpha isn't taken into account for color calculation. By the way, the bit(s) you think is dedicated to alpha isn't for alpha, just some skipped bit(s) in order to have equal length RGB channel. This is tricky, but the question is clear and good.


About #25 and others, I think that we have enough hint to understand them. Everything has been clarified. Just watch out to false piece of information on wikipedia.

If it was up to me, I wouldn't remove any question, that would give a better ranking. But if you want to give more people the opportunity to win, removing should be considered.


----------



## ShADyX (Jul 18, 2008)

megaroms pwns j00 all


----------



## cerenade (Jul 18, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> cerenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i intend to come on here as much as i can, i was just curious. i wont be sitting around waiting for emails to tell me i've won something.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 18, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> question #6 isn't clear enough. The wording and the lack of better terms is very hard to understand.


I am Polish and for me it IS clear enough. What wording do you need? Question is about COMPANY and TECHNOLOGY - not clear?
Scan from this device box:




In next line was answer for question (sorry, no hints allowed on this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
You can see exactly same word: TECHNOLOGY, what "better term" do you require?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2008)

Is question 14 a trick question? There has been a revision since a certain system came out. There's an original number and a revised number for that certain system only and it's also called Player's Choice.

now that I think about it, this question is very unclear. I dont think it's a trick question because when it's talking about player's choice, it should be talking about GBA games. ofcourse the question didn't specify, so multiple answer should still be considered.


I have a suggestion: Instead of making a question invalid, why not make a question have two answers, this way is more fair in my opinion.


----------



## badzman (Jul 18, 2008)

hope can win 1 to replace my EZV.


----------



## neonix (Jul 18, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I have a suggestion: Instead of making a question invalid, why not make a question have two answers, this way is more fair in my opinion.


They did that in the last contest like tinymonkeyt pointed out.


----------



## zabikt (Jul 18, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Is question 14 a trick question? There has been a revision since a certain system came out. There's an original number and a revised number for that certain system only and it's also called Player's Choice.
> 
> now that I think about it, this question is very unclear. I dont think it's a trick question because when it's talking about player's choice, it should be talking about GBA games. ofcourse the question didn't specify, so multiple answer should still be considered.


Once again, it is clear. Ninitendo made a norm about it. And question is about this norm. In single case they reduced figure because of poor sales figures for this platform, but question wasn't about this particular platform, question was general. There is no Players Choice for DS at all (and many DS games sold in millions) but question is also not about it.

Do not try to mix in questions. It will not increase your chance to win. There will be hundreds entries with all correct answers and everything will be solved by random picking.


----------



## kougerai (Jul 18, 2008)

I should have known all the answers because i was playing 90% of the games it asked about. =O


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2008)

How many copies did a game have to sell before making it into Nintendo's "Player's Choice" program?

After a close examination, how many game "did"a game is a give away.


----------



## Uncrackable (Jul 18, 2008)

Well i don't understand why there are so much people complaining... I found all the answers by myself over Inet, Including the first GBA Cart Review by GBAtemp... If you guys don't know how to use Google... learn it.

Loved the questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope to win the iTouch for my 9 years old nephew eheh! 


Don't change anything about the questions or remove some... that would be stupid, and if people don't know how to search or they don't have the knowledge maybe try some other time....


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 18, 2008)

I have NEVER heard anyone called the internet by the "Inet"...

But, yeah, all the answers can be found online.
You can easily find GBAtemp's first review if you just know how to use forum software too!


----------



## Kewne (Jul 18, 2008)

I had just sent in my answers when I think I've gotten the wrong answer the trick questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully I'm wrong, since I'd like to update to a newer flashcart for free


----------



## neonix (Jul 18, 2008)

zabikt said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that the norm would be a little more sensible, but the question did not specify. It may have been a trick though, but even though the question was written in past tense, it still applies to both systems, since they are both past-gen systems. The past tense could have even been a typo.
I guess we'll just see what the staff has to say about that one.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 18, 2008)

I really hope I win one. I'd like to give it to my Brother in law's kids. They have too many DSes and not enough carts to stick in them.


----------



## belzilep (Jul 19, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Is question 14 a trick question? There has been a revision since a certain system came out. There's an original number and a revised number for that certain system only and it's also called Player's Choice.
> 
> now that I think about it, this question is very unclear. I dont think it's a trick question because when it's talking about player's choice, it should be talking about GBA games. ofcourse the question didn't specify, so multiple answer should still be considered.



It is though, clearly stated in the first post of this thread "All you need to do is answer the 25 multiple choice GBA related questions." But, I agree it's a bit of a stretch. you simply have to be careful!


----------



## RebelX (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, from reading about all the Wiki edits, I don't think I'm gonna get close to winning an iTouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have an M3DS Real which is better anyways


----------



## cory1492 (Jul 19, 2008)

Helmut said:
			
		

> There's no bad math, alpha isn't taken into account for color calculation. By the way, the bit(s) you think is dedicated to alpha isn't for alpha, just some skipped bit(s) in order to have equal length RGB channel. This is tricky, but the question is clear and good.


It'd be nice if what you say made sense, but I for one didn't see 2^15 in the list (just bad math); besides, in the wording the question itself wasn't about the capabilities of the LCD or any other graphics fx, but the palette which as you say has equal length RGB and is limited to just that. In fact, none of the answers really seem to take 0 into account, which again is bad math. There would be no reason to use special converters for gfx on gba (or a in program fix that sets the bits when blitting) if alpha bits were _skipped_ as you say, and didn't need to be _set_ to display a pixel on a ext/rot BG.

So it came down to, for me: can I guess what they _thought_ the answer _should_ be? And as I said, haven't a popsicles chance in hell of doing that regardless of how carefully read the question is - so I take it as entertainment rather than anything else (as I did with the previous ones which I, by the bye, didn't do so well on anyway.)


----------



## dan92 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hey hey, i think every1 should post their answers to compare them


----------



## golden (Jul 19, 2008)

dan92 said:
			
		

> hey hey hey, i think every1 should post their answers to compare them


Great idea!


----------



## triple-sevenz (Jul 19, 2008)

i think i did bad but oh well. i searched for some of the answers but then i got tired of it and started guessing and using my own knowledge. i hope i win although i really dont have a use for itouchds. i guess i can give it to my brother as a gift if i do win. that was my first quiz and i think it was pretty hard.


----------



## golden (Jul 19, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, for the people that know they got the Wario Ware Twisted question #20 right, did you use google to find the answer or did you actually play through the game? I am having a REALLY hard time making sure I got that answer right so I think I will have to play through the whole game because of it. Ughhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## RoD131 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's really annoying that every google search brings me to a Yahoo! questions page, with someone from gbatemp asking a question from the quiz. :/


----------



## ganons (Jul 19, 2008)

lol i saw that too, also someone was on gamefaqs asking too


----------



## Sephi (Jul 19, 2008)

RoD131 said:
			
		

> It's really annoying that every google search brings me to a Yahoo! questions page, with someone from gbatemp asking a question from the quiz. :/


I finished the quiz on the first day and I got all my answers fairly quickly via wikipedia and etc.

just use -inurl:yahoo.com when you search 
(that might be the right way to use inurl: but I'm not sure)


----------



## Helmut (Jul 19, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Helmut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the bad math (already submitted) ? There's a +1 missing ?

Converting gfx is about data format, not color.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 19, 2008)

this quiz was a quick one finished in less than 30 minutes,
im sure i got 3/4 questions wrong (the homebrews)
thx to wikipedia and google


----------



## RoD131 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> RoD131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really disturbing me, it's just annoying that some users can't play fair.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 19, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> VANDALISM ALERT: E-Reader @ en.wikipedia.org
> IP ADDRESS: 82.240.19.21 on en.wikipedia.org changed the E-Reader wiki page just today changing the original one which was dated July 6th. He changed the developer company name... I'm not sure if it was changed to the wrong answer or not, but be careful!
> 
> Here we go again...




that SUX!!!

RIPE WHO IS SEARCH



Spoiler



This is the RIPE Whois query server #1.
% The objects are in RPSL format.
%
% Rights restricted by copyright.
% See http://www.ripe.net/db/copyright.html
% Note: This output has been filtered.
%       To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.
% Information related to '82.240.16.0 - 82.240.19.255'
inetnum:         82.240.16.0 - 82.240.19.255
netname:         FR-PROXAD-ADSL
descr:           Proxad / Free SAS
descr:           Static pool (Freebox)
descr:           mla78-1 (cbv)
descr:           NCC#2005090519
country:         FR
admin-c:         ACP23-RIPE
tech-c:          TCP8-RIPE
status:          ASSIGNED PA 
remarks:         Spam/Abuse requests: mailto:[email protected]
mnt-by:          PROXAD-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered
role:            Administrative Contact for ProXad
address:         Free SAS / ProXad
address:         8, rue de la Ville L'Eveque
address:         75008 Paris
phone:           +33 1 73 50 20 00
fax-no:          +33 1 73 92 25 69
remarks:         trouble:      Information: http://www.proxad.net/
remarks:         trouble:      Spam/Abuse requests: mailto:[email protected]
admin-c:         RA999-RIPE
tech-c:          FG4214-RIPE
nic-hdl:         ACP23-RIPE
mnt-by:          PROXAD-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered
abuse-mailbox:   [email protected]
role:            Technical Contact for ProXad
address:         Free SAS / ProXad
address:         8, rue de la Ville L'Eveque
address:         75008 Paris
phone:           +33 1 73 50 20 00
fax-no:          +33 1 73 92 25 69
remarks:         trouble:      Information: http://www.proxad.net/
remarks:         trouble:      Spam/Abuse requests: mailto:[email protected]
admin-c:         RA999-RIPE
tech-c:          FG4214-RIPE
nic-hdl:         TCP8-RIPE
mnt-by:          PROXAD-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered
abuse-mailbox:   [email protected]
% Information related to '82.224.0.0/11AS12322'
route:           82.224.0.0/11
descr:           ProXad network / Free SAS
descr:           Paris, France
origin:          AS12322
mnt-by:          PROXAD-MNT
source:          RIPE # Filtered



we know where you are!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 20, 2008)

i sent out an assassin to his address
j/k


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 20, 2008)

It made me laugh that whoever changed quite a few of the wikipedia pages was so stupid he messed up and didn't change everything. Like it wasn't only the e-reader he messed up on.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 20, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> i sent out an assassin to his address
> j/k


Assass*in*, assass*out*.

Can't believe y'all voted 2^15(-1).


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> It made me laugh that whoever changed quite a few of the wikipedia pages was so stupid he messed up and didn't change everything. Like it wasn't only the e-reader he messed up on.


Can anyone confirm that this person changed it to the wrong thing? Because I looked up the IP address and only one member has used it on the forums.


----------



## enarky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Pimpmynintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what was changed by the user with that IP and here's what else he changed. It's completely unrelated to the quiz. What is all that fuzz about?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks related to the quiz to me.


----------



## enarky (Jul 20, 2008)

This later edit by 220.240.139.176 actually seems to be related to the quiz. The edits by the IP quoted here (82.240.19.21) isn't, IMHO.

EDIT:
I just "undid" those three changes at Wikipedia. The IP shown for these "undos" in the history is mine, just in case anyone wonders. If there was a user with IP 220.240.139.176 logged in here during the time those edits happened I'd recommend to ban that user.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 20, 2008)

None of these guys even bother to make a Wikipedia account(Hides the IP) OR use a proxy(Don't know if Wikipedia is good at tracking them).(I might edit that first sentence out... But I don't think cheaters read the forums anyways.) They probably just want an easy win and probably get a flashcart (for free) and leave. And don't even think to use my name because it's already signed up for!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Last contest, someone went as far as to try to frame another member(Not giving names) by signing up with a Wiki ID the same as the member here.


----------



## Rucario (Jul 20, 2008)

I think that the question that ask for the number of colors that gba can display doesn´t  has the correct aswer.
Btw, I think I made it well, I have passed on 24 questions, the only one that I don´t know was the first GBA FC that GBA Temp reviewed.

I have a question, if I win, do u ship for free to Brazil...

Cya=D


----------



## B-BoyMP (Jul 21, 2008)

i hope that i will win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna have this flash card.


----------



## SmileMan (Jul 21, 2008)

Finished! When are the premiation?


----------



## teapea (Jul 21, 2008)

Good quiz and have enjoyed searching for the answers - (better than work anyway!) - however I'm still drawing a blank on the first official GBA flash cart review on GBATemp and it's driving me insane! From what I can find they've only reviewed 1 of them on that list, but make references to other carts in other reviews. 

I know the site has undergone loads of changes fairly recently, and the reviews section post date isn't true to the review date either - but were loads of older reviews lost in this move? 

I don't want answers, or help, or hints - but just want to know that the answer is on GBATemp *somewhere*!!!


----------



## SmileMan (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, the answer is in GBATemp, if think on it is very easy, give a look at the review list.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2008)

SmileMan said:
			
		

> Yes, the answer is in GBATemp, if think on it is very easy, give a look at the review list.


It tries to throw you off by including answers that don't exist.
But then, what if that first review went offline? Who knows, I'm not exactly an old member.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 21, 2008)

to the above, the answer should be extremely easy especially if you did the first ever gbatemp quiz.


----------



## golden (Jul 21, 2008)

Nevermind, found what I was looking for. Ignore this post guys.


----------



## jakewashington26 (Jul 21, 2008)

This quiz seem easy, anyway good luck!


----------



## belzilep (Jul 22, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> to the above, the answer should be extremely easy especially if you did the first ever gbatemp quiz.


Hey, you're right! Didn't even notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, this info is found in at least 3 other locations in GBATemp.net, so...

Examples from previous quizzes (for fun and laughs, no spoilers, even with spoiler tags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
All of the answers are good, unless otherwhise noted. Taken from my quiz results. (Comments in parenthesis).

Quiz #1 - July 2007. No questions were cancelled.


Spoiler



13. Which of these characters can't be played as in any of the currently released NDS games?
• Kyle Hyde (Hotel Dusk: Room 215)
• Miles Edgeworth (Before Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations got out, that is. The Japanese GBA game was out though, but it says NDS games in the question... and don't ask me his Japanese name!)
• Luigi Mario (Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time. And yes, Luigi Mario is an official name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
• Charlotte Orlean (Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin)
Your answer:  Miles Edgeworth

15. The first Zelda game on the GBA was...
• A port of an old classic
• A multi-player only game
• A game with a tiny hat
Your answer:  A port of an old classic (A little sad when you think about it)

16. At the time of E3 2006, what was the name of the console now known as "Nintendo Wii"?
• Nintendo Wii
• Revolution
• GameCube 2
• Dolphin
Your answer:  Nintendo Wii (This one caught some people who thought the name Wii was revealed at that E3. It was actually revealed in a press release some weeks prior: April 27, 2006! E3 was usually the first week of May in that time...)

21. What does ROM stand for?
• Really Old Microchip(Not that old... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
• Random Oscillating Microdrive
• Read Only Memory
• Ready Open Modchip
• Rotating Oven Microwave(I don't call my microwave a ROM...)
Your answer:  Read Only Memory ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at some of the possible answers!)

29. What does the "GBA" stand for in GBAtemp?
• Grandfather's Bearded Aunt
• Google Bought All
• Games Bring Action
• Game Boy Advance
Your answer:  Game Boy Advance (Pretty easy that one, but it does make you wonder about Costello's Grandfather's Bearded Aunt... Maybe you can find that in France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

30. Now you've finished the quiz, what are YOU going to do!?
• I'm going to close the window
• I'm going to click Submit!
• I'm going to Disney World!
Your answer:  I'm going to click Submit! (Actually, some people never understood that one...)


Quiz #2 - May 2008


Spoiler



8. Which was never a code name for the Nintendo 64?
• Nintendo Ultra 64
• Project Reality
• Nintendo Dolphin
Your answer:  Nintendo Ultra 64
The correct answer was: Nintendo Dolphin

(The only question I missed in 2 quizzes (maybe even 3, who knows?). I never saw "Nintendo 64" in the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But actually, the status of Nintendo Ultra 64 is still debatable, because that name was more used as a marketing name than a code name, really. Project Reality was the code name, and you usually don't change the code name of a prototype, except if the final product is something different entirely. In that case, Ultra 64 was left out a short time before the Japanese release, as Nintendo started its hardware releases with the same international name. Other sources point out to a trademark infringement case with Konami. You should check the history section of Wikipedia's article on that.. But then, this article also states that the first 2 games slated to work on Ultra 64 hardware used entirely different hardware. But then (again), they were arcade games!)

11. Which Wii title stirred up a large amount of international controversy?
• Bully: Scholarship Edition
• Manhunt 2
• No More Heroes
• Resident Evil 4
• All of the above
Your answer: Manhunt 2
The answer we were expecting was: Manhunt 2. This question not been taken into consideration in the final results.

(It is true the question wasn't really clear. But the word "international" was of capital importance here. Did you really get to hear about a Resident Evil 4 or Bully controversy (big enough to be heard of easily, let's understand) here in North America? Not really. In the UK? That's another matter, but the UK isn't the world yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

13. What was the color of the first key you collect in the classic FPS 'Doom'?
• Yellow
• Blue
• Green
• Red
Your answer:  Red (Yay for retro games! I actually remembered that one by heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

18. Which of these cultural icons DO NOT have a videogame on a Nintendo console?
• Michael Jordan (He has more than one I think. Example: Michael Jordan in Chaos in the Windy City - SNES)
• Chester Cheetah (More than one too. Example: Chester Cheetah: Too Cool to Fool - SNES, GEN)
• Shaquille O'Neal (Shaq-Fu, anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
• Kool Aid Man
Your answer:  Kool Aid Man (But still... Chester Cheetah and Kool Aid Man... cultural icons? what a culture US has! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


How things change in 1 year... See inside.


Spoiler



17. As of today (7th of July, 2007) what are your options if you want to load a Virtual Console game downloaded off the web?
• GCOS
• The Wiinja Deluxe
• The CycloWiz
• None, you have to buy them.
Your answer:  None, you have to buy them.

Quiz #1 - July 2007
22. What is the largest retail game so far released for the Nintendo DS?
• 428Mbit
• 512Mbit
• 1024Mbit
• 2048Mbit
Your answer:  1024Mbit

Quiz #2 - May 2008
23. What is the maximum file size ever used by a Nintendo DS game (as of May 2008)?
• 256 mbits
• 512 mbits
• 1024 mbits
• 2048 mbits
Your answer:  2048 mbits


----------



## golden (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys, on question 17:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 17. In Game & Watch Gallery 4, only six games are available to play when you first insert the cartridge. How many games are contained on the cartridge in total?
> 10 (4 Unlockable)
> 15 (9 Unlockable)
> 20 (14 Unlockable)
> 25 (19 Unlockable)



the correct answer isn't there unless I am misreading something. I own that game and when I went to count all the games it came 1 higher than the closest multiple choice answer. WTF? Anyone else have any trouble with this?


----------



## SmileMan (Jul 22, 2008)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> SmileMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not an old member, but, i repeat, if you think on it, the answer is very simple.


----------



## pelago (Jul 22, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, for the people that know they got the Wario Ware Twisted question #20 right, did you use google to find the answer or did you actually play through the game? I am having a REALLY hard time making sure I got that answer right so I think I will have to play through the whole game because of it. Ughhhhhhhhhhh.


I don't think you have to play through very far at all...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, the editing going on is crazy. Maybe a thought for the next compo makers, don't get the answers off of Wikipedia?


----------



## Bergunzo (Jul 22, 2008)

ok. submitted. hoping ...


----------



## Helmut (Jul 22, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Hey guys, on question 17:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The correct answer is there. If you found your information on wikipedia, check the recent change history of the article because it may have been altered by people who find funny to do so in order to see you check the wrong answer. So be careful about wikipedia.


----------



## golden (Jul 22, 2008)

Helmut said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the game. I didn't use wikipedia. I physically counted the games and it came one more than the closest multiple choice answer. Is there supposed to be nonplayable games in the gallery that I am supposed to count as well or something.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 22, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Helmut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The answer is there you probably just miscounted or havent unlocked them all


----------



## belzilep (Jul 22, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Helmut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to count the classic ones too, not only the modern ones.


----------



## golden (Jul 22, 2008)

Pimpmynintendo said:
			
		

> The answer is there you probably just miscounted or havent unlocked them allNo I counted correctly thank you.
> 
> QUOTEYou have to count the classic ones too, not only the modern ones.


There we go. Thank you so much for that. I knew I was overlooking something. I know how to count. I counted them right but I guess I overlooked that little detail. Thanks.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Jul 22, 2008)

I personally love this quiz.....even though it was th first one I completed on this site.  I think I got all the questions right, number 7 was a little tricky.


----------



## golden (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> I personally love this quiz.....even though it was th first one I completed on this site.  I think I got all the questions right, number 7 was a little tricky.


Number 7 was VERY tricky.


----------



## sjones900 (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't no about the gba scene until I found the ds scene then my eyes were opened but not soon enough this was like 2-3 years ago when I learned of M3 G6 and supercard so I'm still gonna try anyway and hope I WIN!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 +


----------



## superbob (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everybody

As for me, the tricky questions were :
5 because it was not very clear, and even with the clue given in the previous replies it was far from clear (do they always mean with cable or even with wifi link ?)
and when you search on the web a lot of possibilities are given ...
7 is not clear at first, because the correct answer seems not to be in the list, but with some deeper search it can be found (well it seems) ...
9 is a little tricky but again with a good search it can be found ...
14 was unclear because of the exception, but it has been cleared in previous replies
25 was wery unclear but thankfully a very usefull clue has been given to find the good one

Finally considering the clues given I think the hardest ones were 5 and 7.
I didn't submitted yet, I'm waiting for additionnal clues, but I think I'm fixed with my answers.

I really like to win (it would be my first linker) and if it's possible to install sakura or m3 real software (i mean a real functionnal install, not only the boot screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on it it could be great.

EDIT: sorry for possible language mistakes, english is not my mother language
Bye !


----------



## golden (Jul 24, 2008)

superbob said:
			
		

> Hi everybody
> 
> As for me, the tricky questions were :
> 5 because it was not very clear, and even with the clue given in the previous replies it was far from clear (do they always mean with cable or even with wifi link ?)
> ...


Well superbob, I hope you win and enjoy your prize if you do. I completely agree with you that 5 and 7 were the hardest for me to get as well. I hope they take out both of them in the final countings because both questions had their problems because 5 was unclear and 7 did not have a correct answer. I sure hope I got them all right and win because if I win the cart I am going to let all my friends use it and pass it around between all my friends so they can all play all the games they want.


----------



## leinad (Jul 24, 2008)

@Q5 , wouldnt it be possible to connect endless GBAs with Cables having a hub o0 ?

Hm, however , Ill take the maximal multiplayer count~


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 24, 2008)

superbob said:
			
		

> As for me, the tricky questions were :
> 5 because it was not very clear, and even with the clue given in the previous replies it was far from clear (do they always mean with cable or even with wifi link ?)
> -It was said to be the maximum amount of players that could be connected with the wired cable thing. I assume without that hub thingy so the maximum amount of players that could be connected in a game.
> 
> ...


Oh well...I already won an iTouch from Moonbooks. I don't need another one. It seems there are less spammers this time around.


----------



## Skeith (Jul 24, 2008)

I've just submitted my answers, and I hope I got as many right as I think. Checking previous posts cleared most of my troubles, but not the ones for the first question. As I'm not a native english speaker it makes it even harder to fully understand it.


----------



## ambet2k (Jul 25, 2008)

i wish i can win this price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my acekard2 broke months a go ihave no more money to buy .. my NDS just standby


----------



## golden (Jul 25, 2008)

ambet2k said:
			
		

> i wish i can win this price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope you and superbob and I win.


----------



## Valdure (Jul 25, 2008)

Woot!  Finally took the plunge and submitted my answers!  Don't even care if I win after all the quadruple+ checking I did.  Just hope I don't screw it up like I did with the acekard quiz.  Though winning _would_ be nice.


----------



## 999roy999 (Jul 26, 2008)

*gulp*
I was strong and pressed submit!
Here's hoping to my first slot-1 flash card!
I guess I have a 25% chance of getting 7 and 14 right... and probably a less chance of getting chosen if I do get them right/ if they're thrown out.
Thanks Gbatemp, another fun quiz that successfully wasted an hour of my life


----------



## superbob (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, finally I submitted, this quizz was fun.
Even if I loose, it was fun to take a part of it.
Ciao everybody !


----------



## Japhle (Jul 26, 2008)

The only question which currently Is unpossible to find on google if you word it right is which Flashcart was reviewed first, but if you Think about it it's probably got *bleeped out to prevent something*.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 26, 2008)

actually the correct answer to question 5 is "none", because there isn't such a thing as a "GBA Communication Cable"


----------



## superbob (Jul 27, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> actually the correct answer to question 5 is "none", because there isn't such a thing as a "GBA Communication Cable"


You are right, as for me, I assumed they were talking about "Game Boy Advance Game Link Cable".


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 27, 2008)

also a communication cable is another name for the link cable, its the same thing, though granted no one really used that term any more

lol found a cheater

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...17073151AApL7b5


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 27, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> also a communication cable is another name for the link cable, its the same thing, though granted no one really used that term any more
> 
> lol found a cheater
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...17073151AApL7b5


The real answer is infinite :B


----------



## Skeith (Jul 27, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> *Regarding question 5 - it is the MOST possible GBAs that can be connected together to play games.*


It's been discussed before. I'm sure they'll take that question out, so don't worry too much.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, the quiz was fun...I hope my answers were correct!


----------



## alex (Jul 28, 2008)

Man, I really hope I win, I REALLY want a good flashcart, and I don't know if any local stores have any, and ordering online is a pain. I don't have a CC that's why. Well, I probably didn't win, but good luck to all of you who entered too! I'm not selfish, so good luck everybody, but, it's like THREE days away, I hope they announce that day or the day after the winners.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 28, 2008)

lostsoul5673 said:
			
		

> Man, I really hope I win, I REALLY want a good flashcart, and I don't know if any local stores have any, and ordering online is a pain. I don't have a CC that's why. Well, I probably didn't win, but good luck to all of you who entered too! I'm not selfish, so good luck everybody, but, it's like THREE days away, I hope they announce that day or the day after the winners.


Retail stores don't carry flash carts and ordering online is a breeze. So it's not like you have a choice if you don't win >


----------



## DooDool Talah (Jul 28, 2008)

ZOMG! I just submitted my answers! I hope I win it! I really would like that thing. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tigro (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, answers submitted. I hope this time I'll win


----------



## leinad (Jul 29, 2008)

hm, 1 day left.
Already submitted ^^, only question I was unsure was the one about the colors...

after the quiz closed we can talk about the questions, or~?


----------



## MarioBrotha (Jul 29, 2008)

yay just one day left

I hope I win


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll put in the quiz tomorrow but I just want to salute the GBAtemp staff in producing relatively easy basically random contests that are realistic to win and do not take much effort in the way of sigining up for stuff. For those of us who are broke it gives us a chance to obtain slot-2 cards.


----------



## 94dan (Jul 29, 2008)

1 day left? 

I can't wait for the announcement of the winners. I really hope I win. I bought my R4 over a year ago, and it's done everything I've needed it to do, but I want to be able to use SDHC. I've been using my DS as a multimedia device, recently, and I'll need the space for videos. I'm going to be going on a long car trip soon.


----------



## GyauW (Jul 29, 2008)

1 day left...sigh...well, this quiz seem hard, dont think i won. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 29, 2008)

gyuaW if you win it and leave am going to facepalm you


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

how many more hours is left from the time of this post? i won't be home for another 13 hours to submit my entry. omg i'm really starting to get worried. some1 help. do you guys think i'll make it? ;_; sooooooooooo worried!!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 29, 2008)

You'll never make it! Worry faster!


----------



## Dreamo111 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well.... that quiz was the most fun i had since summer break started... which propably proves how much of a geek i am


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> You'll never make it! Worry faster!


SERIOUSLY?!

HOW MANY HOURS DO I HAVE??!


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

Time's running up!


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Time's running up!


pleeeeease! just answer my question please! how many more hours do i have?


----------



## Dreamo111 (Jul 29, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well... the time on the forum right now seems to be 11:31am.

AM meaning in the morning so if the forum-time is right it should be about 12hours.

but dont worry so much, just take the quiz kid.

took me 20minutes (with toilet-break for more intense thinking) at most.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 29, 2008)

If the last quiz is anything to go by, this one won't close on time anyway.


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

k thanks guys. i feel a bit better now.


----------



## Sonius (Jul 29, 2008)

when do they will announce the winners?


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 29, 2008)

People seem to like asking when and how will they announce the winners... The will announce sometime after the contest obviously and they will PM you asking for shipping address. DON'T WORRY. You have like 1 week+ to RESPOND. Stop being so impatient for a free prize. When you do hear you're getting one, then you can be impatient in front of your family(assuming you live with your parents and brothers...). Or you can keep spamming the same question over and over. And it's not that great of a cart either so you guys will probably want the triple loader for iTouch. I don't even think it deserves the name iTouch,but it's only like $35 or less at most resellers. THE ONLY VERSION FOR ITOUCH TRIPLE LOADER I COULD FIND WAS SOMEWHERE HERE: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90400&st=45


----------



## apb407 (Jul 29, 2008)

Regarding question 

22. According to Nintendo, which combination of games became the GBA's all time best sellers, with 13 million copies sold?
Mega Man Battle Network 4: Blue Moon & Red Sun
Pokemon: Ruby & Sapphire
Super Mario Advance 1,2,3 & 4
Metroid Fusion & Zero Mission 

Lets say a game was said to be the best seller of the GBA at 13 million but out of your choices for the quiz one of the choices has 19 million would i go for the one with 13 million or the games with 19 million


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

You should go with the statistic they asked for.

Aas I go through this, I see more gray areas than the last one! Specifically  #7 (which I can't get a consistent number on), #14  (diff values for diff platforms), and #20 (in which the answer is obvious, but still technically wrong). Oh well we'll see what happens..


----------



## Forstride (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with saxamo.  BTW, what was number 7's question?  I'd look, but I already submitted my answers, and you can't do it over of course.


----------



## gangsterboi (Jul 29, 2008)

Yay finishes soon...

Though i doubt i got them all right and if i did i doubt i will get a card. But hey! It was fun.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

7 was the question about GBA color palette. 14 was about players choice, and 20 was the dr crygor one...


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

I just submitted dat quiz. Let's hope I pwned dat shiz.


----------



## Retal (Jul 29, 2008)

The quiz doesn't work.


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> The quiz doesn't work.


Maybe because it ended.


----------



## Retal (Jul 29, 2008)

Bugger that for a game of soldiers. Every other time it has ended the same time it was posted at.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's where I found the answer to number 7 about the colours...... http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gameboy1.htm


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Bugger that for a game of soldiers. Every other time it has ended the same time it was posted at.


I believe GBATemp is in a different time zone than America so it ends at a really weird time for me. For example, who would have guessed it reached July 30th at 3 PM? I had to scramble to finish me quiz.


----------



## Kevin578 (Jul 29, 2008)

yup, thats how i lost entry to  the first one. the worst part is that i actually finished the quiz and was planning to submit them later.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Here's where I found the answer to number 7 about the colours...... http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gameboy1.htm


oh sh-
lol, i lose


----------



## SG (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry if I'm late to the show, but question 14 is also borked - because two answers are correct, depending on which system you;re talking about.

I must say, I'm pretty ticked off at blatant cheating that I've seen.  Someone asked a question on GameFAQs (I forget which board - I'm all over it), so I Googled to see if it had been happening elsewhere and discovered that someone's been asking all over Yahoo Answers FFS!  Talk about cheating. >

Hope it's not too late for my entry!


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Here's where I found the answer to number 7 about the colours...... http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gameboy1.htm


I'm 100% sure they'll take that question out but I got something different. =/ 

I got 32,768.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People that have done programming for the GBA/DS have been disagreeing with this "fact", have they not?


----------



## Searinox (Jul 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT! Too many did 32768(7?) cause of Wikipedia's article whilst everywhere else I looked about the number of colors I only saw 65k. I opted for 65.


----------



## golden (Jul 29, 2008)

Am I allowed to post the entire answers I got? Or will I get in trouble? It's fine now right cuz it ended?


----------



## leinad (Jul 30, 2008)

mainly aimed never to open wiki, so looked at gbatek.... BAM- 32k x_x That was the only question I wasnt 100% sure


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> mainly aimed never to open wiki, so looked at gbatek.... BAM- 32k x_x That was the only question I wasnt 100% sure


It's a good thing they are going to take that out.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 30, 2008)

16 bit (65k) color doesn't make sense for the total palette. That would mean that one color component has 6 bits assigned to it while the others have 5. This in turn would mean that the GBA doesn't have any true gray colors. It's possible that they did this, but it would make games look worse than 15 bit color.

Anyway, all of the choices for that question were wrong IIRC. 16 bit color is 65536 colors, not 65535.


----------



## jink84 (Jul 30, 2008)

how long after closing are the winners usually announced?


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

The answers I got:




Spoiler



*


----------



## Bullshirt (Jul 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> The answers I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

Bullshirt said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex (Jul 30, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I'll put in the quiz tomorrow but I just want to salute the GBAtemp staff in producing relatively easy basically random contests that are realistic to win and do not take much effort in the way of sigining up for stuff. For those of us who are broke it gives us a chance to obtain slot-2 cards.


It's a Slot 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I should know that there are no Flashcarts in stores, but for me I can't order online often. So I hope I can so I can get a good Flashcart, I want to win so badly, but I guessed on like two, the others took some quick research. Good luck to all though!


----------



## 999roy999 (Jul 30, 2008)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Here's where I found the answer to number 7 about the colours...... http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/gameboy1.htm


YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I hope they don't remove it. It was a tricky question, but I'm sure at least 30 people got it right.
If not, then I have to rely on luck that my name gets drawn.


----------



## leinad (Jul 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Bullshirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

999roy999 said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will remove it. I believe the staff member that already confirmed it was Thuglife back in page 11(can't remember the page# well).


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 30, 2008)

its been 4 hrs since it ended whats with the hub bub


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

holaitsme said:
			
		

> its been 4 hrs since it ended whats with the hub bub


lol be moar patient? xD 

I know I didn't win but I just want to see what the winners will say bout the quiz. That's the interesting part.


----------



## raypou (Jul 30, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_monoc...ttes#15-bit_RGB

Although there are technically 16 bits to define a color on the GBA, the 3 color channels, red, green, and blue only have 5 bits a piece, for a total of 15 bits.  This leads to a possible 2^15 colors, or 32768. The upper bit is not used

I still expect it will be thrown out though


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 30, 2008)

o wow dude i got the same answers as you had trouble on 25 and the gba color palette too


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2008)

JPH said the results were coming soon at 8PM its going for 11PM now!


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 30, 2008)

now that the contest is officially over, these are the questions that I had issues with and brought up with the moderators:

question 1:
neither game requires anything additional to play. they both feature something inside of the cartridge, but nothing external or what would be considered a peripheral.

question 5:
grammar. it should read "how many GBAs", not "GBA's". additionally, it is not clear as to the maximum number of GBA systems that can be connected at once or how many with a single communication cable.

question 6:
which company developer the eReader card scanning techology?
again, based on wording this is a difficult question to answer. Olympus Optical Co., Ltd. created the "dot code techology" (as well as a way to read them) that is used by the e-reader. the question would have made more sense to have it stated "which company created the technology used by the e-reader?" anyone thinking that the answer is indeed nintendo is incorrect, considering that NCL licensed the technology made by Olympus to manufacture the e-reader.

question 7:
the correct answer is 32,768, which is 15-bit rgb.
note: 65,535 is the maximum value for a 16-bit register, but the gameboy advance only has color support for 15-bits.

question 15:
grammar. it should really read "what was the name of the development house", since the answers refer to companies rather than individuals.

question 25:
grammer and spelling. it should read "which group was" and not "were" (the subject is singular) and eurasia is mis-spelled. in addition, after thug's comments, this question will probably be tossed out as well considering that many japanese releases have been posted by their [english] titles. so, truthfully, the eurasia (spelled correctly) release should have been the correct answer.

we'll see what happens when they post the results.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 30, 2008)

the results are probably coming out tomorrow anyway. be patient


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 30, 2008)

nvm ignore me


----------



## 94dan (Jul 30, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> question 1:
> neither game requires anything additional to play. they both feature something inside of the cartridge, but nothing external or what would be considered a peripheral.



I had trouble with this one, but since there isn't a "Neither" option, I went with both.

Very good point, though.

As for your bit on Question 6... 

I didn't know anything about Olympus, but that question is VERY ambiguous. I mean, one technology leads to another, so you could go back a bit with that.

I hope I didn't get that one wrong...

7: I answered the 32-thousand one. I'm still unsure about it.

15: I don't remember this one...

25: I said Eurasia. Yay.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 30, 2008)

I did my best.  Let's see if Andross had his way with me or not.  D:


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys just for kicks what 5 questions would you want removed?


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> hey guys just for kicks what 5 questions would you want removed?


color pallet although I am pretty sure I got it right I am a fair sport and think the question is unfair and should be tossed. The gba connection cable, I also think I got that right but way too ambiguous. Golden Sun too and that's it. All others are good IMO.

Also, I don't think question one, the peripheral should be taken out because if someone didn't pick "both of them" how are they going to reason their choice? There really is no reason for someone to choose one game and if they did I want to know their reasoning. No one should have gotten that one wrong anyway even though peripheral was a poor word choice.


----------



## idn (Jul 30, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> grammer and spelling. it should read "which group was" and not "were" (the subject is singular)


it isn't. it's called "collective plural", you can use "were" (or "have", etc.) when you're speaking about (some) members of a group, for example - "the police were chasing the fugitive" or "the government have denied allegations blah, blah, blah".


----------



## alex (Jul 30, 2008)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> hey guys just for kicks what 5 questions would you want removed?


The one's I got wrong!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kk, I'm kidding!


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys, the results should be up soon!


----------



## saxamo (Jul 30, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> now that the contest is officially over, these are the questions that I had issues with and brought up with the moderators:
> 
> question 5:
> grammar. it should read "how many GBAs", not "GBA's". additionally, it is not clear as to the maximum number of GBA systems that can be connected at once or how many with a single communication cable.




Yes I had issues with this one esp. the latter part.


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the answer in the end is 4. It was later cleared up by Thuglife that it is indeed the MAXIMUM number.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 30, 2008)

heh i had fun anyway thnx for an awesome quiz! Good luck to everyone who entered


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

who thinks they r gunna win?


----------



## Searinox (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I got them all right. Donesn't mean I think I'll win. XD


----------



## saxamo (Jul 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...


----------



## link459 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm REAAAALLY hoping I wake up tomorrow and see the results.


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

link459 said:
			
		

> I'm REAAAALLY hoping I wake up tomorrow and see the results.


Hope harder because the results will be up shortly.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 30, 2008)

link459 said:
			
		

> I'm REAAAALLY hoping I wake up tomorrow and see the results.


Its 11:53 AM, but I plan to wait until the results come up before I sleep


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> link459 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun with that. When I wake up tomorrow I'll check up how well you are doing without getting a single minute of sleep.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 30, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still awake for now


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They won't be up for another few hours yet. Probably longer.


----------



## Volkov (Jul 30, 2008)

awesome.  It's 6pm here so I should catch the result (even though I wouldnt have a chance, some questions were dodgy at best (but hopefully everyone got them the same))  but hey =]


----------



## golden (Jul 30, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey shaun, can you at least tell us how many people got everything right? Me point is, how many people will be in the drawing to get the prizes? I am just trying to calculate the exact percentage of winning for anyone that got them all right.


----------



## superbob (Jul 30, 2008)

Results have just come.
I won the quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but not the iTouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I only failed on the 7th question (which was not counted, I said 65,535)
But I had right answers for the rest of them !!!.
golden, it seems that you're in the same situation (won the quizz but not the iTouch), congrats for having the good answers !
Well, thank you gbatemp, it was a good quizz.
Ciao !

EDIT: we are more than 250 to have all answers right without winning the prize, it's a good score !


----------



## papyrus (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh shit i got one wrong. That's soooooooo disappointing. Congrats to the winners though.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 30, 2008)

man 
if those "not accounted questions where accounted" i will probably won
16/20


----------



## Ahmedz (Jul 30, 2008)

lol a perfect score I got


----------



## superdude (Jul 30, 2008)

i got 24/30... well mine sucks even for a noob


----------



## wchill (Jul 30, 2008)

I got 19/20 (missed e-Reader question)
If only I got that extra question!


----------



## Defiance (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there going to be another quiz?


----------

